# Puerto Vallarta: One of Mexico's Most Enticing Coastal Destinations



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Puerto Vallarta is a beautiful coastal town situated on the Pacific Ocean's - Bahía de Banderas - in the Mexican state of Jalisco.*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - La Rotonda del Mar de Alejandro Colunga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - Origen y Destino de Pedro Tello by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


*Thank you very much, Christos!*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - La Nostalgia de Ramiz Barquet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - El Sutil Comepiedras de Jonás Gutiérrez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


*Thank you very much, Christos!*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*
Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - La Fuente de la Amistad de Bud Bottoms by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - La Rotonda del Mar de Alejandro Colunga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------

